# A few new reelfoot calls



## SENC (Oct 1, 2014)

Finally completed a few calls that have been in progress for quite a while. Left to right: Tom's buckeye burl; spalted Amboyna burl sap/heart mix; Joe's desert ironwood burl; Eric's curly chakte kok; and Mike's curly maple. All but the chakte kok are CA finished - the kok is tung oil finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 1, 2014)

Sweet looking calls!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 1, 2014)

WOW! Stunners, Henry - all of them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 1, 2014)

The 3 on the left are absolutely incredible. The other two are great, but you're photographing 3 lambo's next to two lincolns. Awesome stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 1, 2014)

Outstanding Henry !!!! Awesome finish on em !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2014)

beutifull calls henry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 1, 2014)

Great looking calls Henry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> The 3 on the left are absolutely incredible. The other two are great, but you're photographing 3 lambo's next to two lincolns. Awesome stuff.



Have to agree with Jonathan- 3 on left are outstanding!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 1, 2014)

looks like henry can do more that make fun who'd a thought. absolutely beautiful work man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 1, 2014)

As bad as I hate to say this.........no im not well maybe I will ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont do it Tony. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok
man those look.......... ahahahaahahahahahah ok those are AWESOME. now ill go take my medicine

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Oct 2, 2014)

Those are tremendous!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 2, 2014)

Beautiful call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 2, 2014)

cool calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 5, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 5, 2014)

Henry those are amazing!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 6, 2014)

OOOOOweeeee, very nice world class looking calls, I really like the buckeye burl the best GREAT JOB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks again! I can tell that everyone here prefers a little bling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow Henry - Really nice work. That photo needs to be a catalog cover somewhere. The Buckeye is tremendous but I have to give it to the Amboyna. All are very classy looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 6, 2014)

All very nice but the sap/heart in the DIW steals the show for me. And we get to look inside as well.


----------

